
Why we gave up web design after 10 successful years - jaequery
https://silktide.com/why-we-gave-up-web-design-after-10-successful-years/
======
cultofmetatron
In the beginning, people just wanted to have their website as a contact page
with basic info. You can do this now with facebook or google places for
business. The boutique market still exists but it's shifted to javascript rich
applications. It's different but as an engineer who is terrible at css, I'll
be the first to say there's value in someone that can do take on the design
elements of a web application.

